

How I Build A Startup Team In 2 Weeks - ptck_s
http://patrickschaeffer.tumblr.com/post/40560596514/how-i-build-a-startup-team-in-2-weeks

======
mhhughes8
Love it. Great story Patrick. At CoFoundersLab,
<http://www.cofounderslab.com/>, a free online matching platform, we're
committed to helping entrepreneurs solve this critical problem of building a
core team/finding the right co-founder(s). We're digging into a multitude of
assessments beyond simply complementary skills. We believe that shared goals,
values, personalities that mesh, and vision for what the company can and will
be are equally as important. Our new Entrepreneur Archetype Assessment is a
short quiz built into the product. Find out what type of entrepreneur you are
and compare yourself to others to find a good match. Good luck!

~~~
ptck_s
Awesome! Thank you very much. I'll definitely take a look at it...

------
operator
I am also building up a team right now as well. I do not think its enough to
say that you are the CEO/Founder. Leading by example, and having skin in the
game is critical. The CEO needs to have enough technical skills to be able to
build a MVP and relate to his CTO and engineers.

There are literally thousands of idea people needing developers/CTOs in the
valley now. Pick a challenging problem that you're solving in a unique enough
way and never look back.

Good luck.

~~~
ptck_s
I share your opinion and thank you for this clear response, but I do have a
technical background. All the instruments that I play right now (HTML/CSS and
RoR) I taught myself. But I am still miles away from building a MVP that
enthuse audiences the way it should be. ;)

------
luigi
Love it: "Tell me, what would you do if I was totally finished one evening and
I just sat on your lap and asked you to scratch my back for me?"

